# Raymond Felton



## Drewbs

Why isn't this guy that good? 

This has always been a huge question to me, good athleticism, quickness, good vision, he has the talent to be an all star guard, yet hes not. Anyone care to explain why?


----------



## The Solution

He might not be hard enough of a worker, he could be like Ricky Davis. All the talent in the world but doesn't have the work ethic to put all together into All Star play.


Or he could be a late bloomer.


----------



## nutmeged3

I've said this several times but Raymond was switched back and and forth way to many times in his first two years in the league. If we had just been able to leave him at PG full time then I think he'd be a lot better off. PG is such a hard position to learn in the NBA and when he has to learn both backcourt positions it's going to stunt him.

That can't be the only thing though I don't know what it could be but there has to be something that comes back on Felton because I don't understand why he can be so great at times and so horrible at others


----------



## Diable

He was really inconsistent in college and he wasn't a great decision maker in college either.Raymond has proven that he can be very good when he's left alone with a team that runs the floor.He hasn't proven that he's good enough to adapt to difficult circumstances or to operate a team effectively in the halfcourt.The bobcats haven't been a good situation,everyone who watches them can recite their litany of personell problems by rote.Still Raymond hasn't been good enough to overcome these things.

It would be best for Raymond if he were moved somewhere where he could be the point guard for a team that was committed to running.A trade to the Knicks might have changed the perception about him completely.I really have a bad feeling that Larry Brown is going to try to force Raymond to play a style he's never shown any aptitude for.


----------



## nutmeged3

Golden State just lost there only true PG. Maybe we try and bring in one of there young bigs? We have to find a way to get a backup point if we trade him though


----------



## box of rocks

he CAN be really good. i want him to be really good since he's one of my favourite players. how i wish he's with the raptors.. anyway. its cause he hasnt been used properly. first couple of years hes been forced to play SG. though he did distribute the ball pretty well still, hes still a PG no matter what. i dont watch too many bobcat games.. but im pretty sure the coaching style is the problem.


----------



## nets1fan102290

i don't think he's a good leader really


----------



## Dre

Diable said:


> It would be best for Raymond if he were moved somewhere where he could be the point guard for a team that was committed to running.A trade to the Knicks might have changed the perception about him completely.I really have a bad feeling that Larry Brown is going to try to force Raymond to play a style he's never shown any aptitude for.


I think that's why Augustin was brought in. Either Felton will eventually be dealt or he'll be the backup once Augustin is ready.

I think Felton would be best as a backup on an uptempo team. I don't think he has the basketball IQ to be more than a solid starting point guard, and he's not a good enough scorer to stay on the court for 35+ minutes.


----------



## Grand Puba

I think hes been misused- really, who thinks hes a 2? Brown will be the best or worst thing to happen to him. He will blossom or hit the road soon enough. Hes still very young. Chris paul is special, most PG dont get that good that fast. Felton could still be great. Not saying he will, but could.


----------



## Ninerballin

box of rocks said:


> he CAN be really good. i want him to be really good since he's one of my favourite players. how i wish he's with the raptors.. anyway. its cause he hasnt been used properly. first couple of years hes been forced to play SG. though he did distribute the ball pretty well still, hes still a PG no matter what. i dont watch too many bobcat games.. but im pretty sure the coaching style is the problem.


I'd be willing to trade him straight up for Calderon if you're wanting him that badly.


----------



## rocketeer

the bobcats really have never seemed to show much faith in him. pushing him to sg in favor of brevin knight and now drafting another pg.

i was high on felton when he got drafted but he really needs to either learn to shoot or that he shouldn't be shooting so much. he's a guy where i think a change of scenery would do him a lot of good.


----------



## Zuca

I believe that your team must deal him to Miami..

Felton, Morrison and May for Haslem, Banks (who is fine as a backup PG) and Joel Anthony. Ask for a 2nd rounder if needed.


----------



## Diable

That's silly.


----------



## HB

The must part had me chuckling


----------



## Zuca

Miami may get more talent, but Charlotte would be the winners if this trade happens. Larry Brown would make a good use for these players.


----------



## BlakeJesus

Dre™ said:


> I think that's why Augustin was brought in. Either Felton will eventually be dealt or he'll be the backup once Augustin is ready.
> 
> I think Felton would be best as a backup on an uptempo team. I don't think he has the basketball IQ to be more than a solid starting point guard, and he's not a good enough scorer to stay on the court for 35+ minutes.


Sadly this is true, the guy could be a mean backup for a team that uses him right, but he's proved he's not really what he was thought to be when he was drafted (though I agree that the organization never really believed in him and backed him up a ton, which could be detrimental for a young player).

PS I hate Sean May and the Tar Heels


----------



## Diable

Zuca said:


> Miami may get more talent, but Charlotte would be the winners if this trade happens. Larry Brown would make a good use for these players.


I would rather buy out Felton and send him down the road for nothing than take on Banks' contract and a marginal guy like Udonis Haslem.I don't give a damn what Larry Brown can do with Haslem.Haslem isn't going to be an impact player unless you've got stars.We need productive players.

I am disappointed in Raymond's performance thus far.I would like it if he were a top five point guard.Instead I know he's not a top ten point guard.That does not mean he's garbage.He's still a lot better point guard than most teams have.We need two point guards.That's why we drafted Augustin.We needed either a big man or a point guard.

The front office decided that Augustin projected to be a better pro than Lopez.That doesn't mean we're going to throw away Felton for two guys who probably won't be in the league in a couple of years,one of them with one of the worst contracts in the league.Raymond has disappointed,he hasn't been worthless and there's no reason whatsoever to trade him unless it makes us a better team.

I said that it would be better for Raymond if he were traded.I sure as hell never said we should make a horrible trade just to get rid of him.


----------



## BlakeJesus

Diable said:


> I would rather buy out Felton and send him down the road for nothing than take on Banks' contract and a marginal guy like Udonis Haslem.I don't give a damn what Larry Brown can do with Haslem.Haslem isn't going to be an impact player unless you've got stars.We need productive players.
> 
> I am disappointed in Raymond's performance thus far.I would like it if he were a top five point guard.Instead I know he's not a top ten point guard.That does not mean he's garbage.He's still a lot better point guard than most teams have.We need two point guards.That's why we drafted Augustin.We needed either a big man or a point guard.
> 
> The front office decided that Augustin projected to be a better pro than Lopez.That doesn't mean we're going to throw away Felton for two guys who probably won't be in the league in a couple of years,one of them with one of the worst contracts in the league.Raymond has disappointed,he hasn't been worthless and there's no reason whatsoever to trade him unless it makes us a better team.
> 
> I said that it would be better for Raymond if he were traded.I sure as hell never said we should make a horrible trade just to get rid of him.


Do you just wake up in the morning sometimes, and say "You know what. **** spaces. I'm done."


----------



## nutmeged3

I can read that just as easy as i can read your's?


----------

